# kombucha soap



## rawdanny (Jul 28, 2014)

i never made soap before, i make alot of kombucha (fermented tea) and i want to make some liquid soap. and use kombucha inplace of the water, i also wanna use coconut oil,can someone send me in the right direction?
sodium hydroxide i ordered and i have lots of vegetable glycerin 
i was thinking
kombucha
vg
lye
coconut oil
and some frgaence 

but i have no idea if that would even work

thanks in advance!


----------



## LunaSkye (Jul 28, 2014)

The vegetable glycerine may add to the bubble factor, but you really would not need it since the soap will already contain glycerine. 

The tea can be used in place of the water if you want to make a kombucha soap. Hopefully, the following links will help you with the coconut oil, otherwise try to keep the CO usage to 15%-20%, 30% at most for a really cleansing bar.

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=47500&highlight=laundry+soap

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=47530&highlight=laundry+soap


----------



## rawdanny (Jul 28, 2014)

and i have to use sodium hydroxide no matter what? i want to keep it all natural as possible

do you have a standard recipe i can fool around it


----------



## CanaDawn (Jul 28, 2014)

potassium hydroxide is probably what you will need for liquid soap. (someone correct me if I'm wrong (like I had to ask...  ) )
Arsenic is natural....That word is really useless for determining the safety and usefulness of soap ingredients.

rawdanny, you should probably start reading posts before you post any further questions, so you have a bit of an idea. Coming onto a forum and immediately asking others to do your legwork isn't very likely to get a lot of support. There's a LOT of information here, and people are helpful, but busy, and it's not out of line to expect you to do a little advance learning yourself. Just my thoughts. Check the articles, use the search bar, read the forums. You'll learn a ton.


----------



## robosqu1d (Jul 28, 2014)

I wouldn't jump straight in trying to make a liquid soap.   Start with some soap bars (especially as you have already ordered sodium hydroxide rather than potassium hydroxide).  It would be sensible to get some experience of making solid soap before attempting liquids.

To quote from Alicia Grosso's "Everything Soapmaking Book" chapter 9: _It is a good idea to make cold-process soap first, then do some hot-process projects before you tackle liquid soap.  It's not that it's terribly difficult, but there are more variables, and the more secure you are in basic soapmaking, the easier it will be"._


----------



## SmilingSkinNaturals (Jul 28, 2014)

Kombucha is acidic, which may change how much lye to use or the process.


----------



## LunaSkye (Jul 28, 2014)

I just reread your question and I apologize for not addressing the question of lye. DeeAnna best explains why NaOH is not a good lye for liquid soap. Here is the link for the thread she posted on:

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=46756&highlight=liquid+soap


----------



## Susie (Jul 30, 2014)

"and i have to use sodium hydroxide no matter what? i want to keep it all natural as possible"

You must use either sodium hydroxide or potassium hydroxide to make reliable soap.  I say reliable, as, if you so desire, you can indeed make a caustic that is "all natural" from wood ashes and water.  However, it is quite the process, and since you have failed to do even the most rudimentary research before coming onto a forum and asking for recipes, I would hardly think that any of us could possibly give you an "all natural" recipe or process that would yield anything that could reliably called soap.

You need to go to YouTube and watch LOTS of videos.  Read all the stickies on the CP forum.  All of them.  Then go through and read all the threads on the liquid soap forum.  Then, and only then, will you have enough knowledge to comprehend why we are not giving you a recipe.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 30, 2014)

Sodium hydroxide makes solid soap, potassium hydroxide is what you need to make liquid soap.


----------



## leapinglizards (Jul 30, 2014)

Kombucha is basically vinegar- won't that make the chemistry "Wonky"?


----------



## Susie (Jul 30, 2014)

I understand that the OP purchased the wrong lye to make liquid soap.  But, the fact that they would purchase any lye without first doing their homework worries me badly.  Very badly.  

rawdanny needs to his/her homework.  Lots and lots of homework.  I am being as helpful as I know how to get them to go do that.  I will not be giving this person any sort of recipe suggestions until/unless I know they have done enough research to understand which lye makes which soap, how to use a lye calculator, and what the basic safety precautions are.


----------



## Nevada (Jul 30, 2014)

Kombucha contains high levels of bacteria and is very acidic. It is the last thing I would put into soap.


----------



## CanaDawn (Jul 30, 2014)

I see listings for kombucha soap in several places online, and they look like they have the kombucha as an additive but not to replace all the water, and a few posters on here have done it, but I'm not sure how much they used or when . Probably the acid is something to think about when you are ready to make the soap, because it would neutralise some of the lye. Also the level of alcohol in the particular kombucha, and the residual sugar after fermenting. I don't know enough about kombucha to be able to give advice, but I'm sure if you start searching online you will find someone who has done it before and can help. Good luck with your preparations, and welcome to soaping!



Nevada said:


> Kombucha contains high levels of bacteria and is very acidic. It is the last thing I would put into soap.



diluted, the pH wouldn't be that much different to coffee or tomato (~4)

yoghurt is full of bacteria and that's been used in soap.

I think consideration to both things mentioned is wise, but not necessarily prohibitive.

I don't think this is a soap to start with though, there are a lot of things about it that would make it a bit tricky to get right.


----------



## Meganmischke (Jul 30, 2014)

I say go for it. I personally would love to know how it comes out.  I know some kombucha fanatics that would adore it in a soap. If you try please report your results. I might try too just for a couple Christmas gifts.


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 30, 2014)

Meganmischke said:


> I say go for it. I personally would love to know how it comes out. I know some kombucha fanatics that would adore it in a soap. If you try please report your results. I might try too just for a couple Christmas gifts.


Go for it will bar soap not liquid soap. 
LS is certainly not the easiest soap to make and comes with it whole set of potential problems. One being if made in a crock pot it can easily expand out of the pot. Temps are very important in LS making. 

I would make a bar soap mixing the lye with less water and adding the liquid difference (tea) after batter comes to emulisification. Keep in mind lye needs a min of 50% water to dissolve, but more water is recommended, since it is tricky to completely dissolve a 50/50 solution


I agree with Susie sometimes it cannot be stressed enough to study before jumping into making soap especially LS. I have been making ls for a long time and still have it go over when I am not paying close enough attention to temp. It is not a piece of cake to make

As a side note. This is one of the reasons I Will Not make or drink this stuff, plus it is ugly! www.webmd.com/vitamins-supplements/ingredientmono-538-kombucha%20tea.aspx?activeIngredientId=538&activeIngredientName=kombucha%20tea


----------



## Meganmischke (Jul 30, 2014)

Oh I should have read the entire thread.☺if I was going to try it would definitely not be ls. I don't personally drink or make it either but I know some hard core kombucha enthusiasts.  Even as I continue to think about it I doubt I will use it even as a n additive.


----------



## CanaDawn (Jul 30, 2014)

cmzaha, I went to your link, but I must be missing something...why wouldn't you drink it based on what is there? It doesn't have to be a medicinal drink, lots of people just drink it as a beverage.  (I'm guessing that was your opposition, that is isn't proven medicinal?  If not, please fill me in.  I haven't tried it, but know a lot of people who like it)

ETA I went back and looked, noticed the side effects tab and I see that while there's a warning, it specifically discusses it is contamination or using lead glazed pots that is the problem, not the kombucha itself.  Still, good to know.


----------



## Meganmischke (Jul 30, 2014)

Personally I think there isn't much difference between kombucha and unfiltered acv like braggs. To my knowledge anyway


----------



## LunaSkye (Jul 31, 2014)

I'll leave the kombucha soaping to the more experienced. I read the link and the side effects worried me. I'll drink the yogi kombucha I have, but I will leave it as that.


----------



## robosqu1d (Jul 31, 2014)

I must be the only person who hasn't even HEARD of kombucha!


----------



## Susie (Jul 31, 2014)

Nope, I haven't heard of it either.  I learn lots and lots of new stuff from this forum.  

And Google is a wonderful learning tool.


----------



## CanaDawn (Jul 31, 2014)

re side effects: those are from contamination which could pretty much be a "side effect" of ANY fermented product or anything made in a container which had a lead glaze.


----------



## navigator9 (Jul 31, 2014)

I've heard of kombucha, but I wonder why add it to soap? What desirable qualities would it add? Or would it just be for label appeal? Just curious.


----------



## girlishcharm2004 (Aug 1, 2014)

I think just labeling appeal as the bacteria and yeast would be murdered by the lye and it wouldn't be acidic anymore since the lye would be adjusted for it. It might help with bubbles depending on the sugar content of the drink; however, that depends entirely on the stage of ferment to know the amount of sugar possibly left.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 1, 2014)

CanaDawn said:


> cmzaha, I went to your link, but I must be missing something...why wouldn't you drink it based on what is there? It doesn't have to be a medicinal drink, lots of people just drink it as a beverage. (I'm guessing that was your opposition, that is isn't proven medicinal? If not, please fill me in. I haven't tried it, but know a lot of people who like it)
> 
> ETA I went back and looked, noticed the side effects tab and I see that while there's a warning, it specifically discusses it is contamination or using lead glazed pots that is the problem, not the kombucha itself. Still, good to know.


 
I had a friend that used to drink it and I simply could not even stand the looks of it. I also have severe allergies and stay away from many such things. This is just me and my friend loved it. :crazy:


----------



## CanaDawn (Aug 3, 2014)

cmzaha said:


> I had a friend that used to drink it and I simply could not even stand the looks of it. I also have severe allergies and stay away from many such things. This is just me and my friend loved it. :crazy:



Oh, ok.  You said it was based on the link you posted, so it was confusing, but personal dislike, and possible personal allergies make sense.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 4, 2014)

CanaDawn said:


> Oh, ok. You said it was based on the link you posted, so it was confusing, but personal dislike, and possible personal allergies make sense.


rr
Sorry about that...I just found the link interesting


----------

